# 2021 OPENER/ SMALL GAME



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Good luck to all of you brush busters today…stay safe and post some results and maybe a few pics for us old farts to view….”there he goes!!”


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

My son refused to battle the opening day crowd and went later after the the initial brigade and went 1 for 2 and saw 5 total pheasant all without a dog…never jumped a bunny…do miss having a dog…my lymphedema doesn’t allow me to do all them miles anymore…maybe do a canned hunt later with him…this was on a NE Ohio area…


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I drove by spencer on my home from work about 8 yesterday and there had to be about 100 cars amd every field was packed with people, no way I would of tried being in that. I took the beagle to a private farm and let him run a rabbit for about rt minutes and picked him up and went home. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hunted Grans river it was crowded no birds for me or anyone in the field we were hunting more shooting across the road from us


----------

